# Please rate my workout plan :)



## Hardestworker2002 (Mar 1, 2022)

Hi guys! 

I created my own workout plan, and I would like to get some feedback from you guys! 
First some general information about me: I’m a 20 year old male, I train for about 4 years, my goal is hypertophy (specifically get a wider back and increase arm size) and I’m a natural (so please consider that).
My plan: 

Monday: Rest



Tuesday: Pushday (1)


Flat bench press
Military press
Dips 
Incline bench press
Seated bent-over dumbell laterals
Dumbell pullover
Incline dumbell press 
Upright rows
Seated tricep press
Rope pulldown



Hanging knee raises 
Hanging twisted leg raises 


Wednesday: Pullday (1)


Pull ups
Barbell rows
Seated wide grip cable rows
Reverse grip lat pulldown
Concentration curls 
Close grip cable rows
Two-hand cable curls 
Reverse barbell curls 


Thursday: Legday 


Squats (shoulder width, toes slightly out)
Leg press (closer together, toes straight) 
Leg press calf raises 
Seated leg curls 
Lunges 
Standing calf raises 



Cable crunches
Hanging twisted leg raises 
Plank 


Friday: Push (2)


Flat dumbell fly’s 
Incline dumbell fly’s (15 degrees)
Incline dumbell fly’s (30 degrees)
Close grip bench press 
Arnold press
Shrugs 
One-arm cross cable laterals 
Tricep cable pushdown (straight bar)
Cable decline crossover 
One-arm cable reverse pushdown 


Saturday: Rest



Sunday: Pull (2)


Deadlift 
Chin ups 
T-bar rows 
Lat pulldown (wide)
Goodmornings 
Barbell curls 
Straight arm lat pulldown
Incline dumbell curls 



Hanging knee raises 
Side machine crunches 

I’m planning on doing all excersices for 2 sets with a rep range of 8-12. 

Please tell me what you think! 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2022)

I don't like it. It's all over the place, lots of redundancy, lacks flow, looks more like a list of random exercises.

Look at sensible training programs from people you trust, use them as templates and tailor your needs to.


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Mar 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> I don't like it. It's all over the place, lots of redundancy, lacks flow, looks more like a list of random exercises.
> 
> Look at sensible training programs from people you trust, use them as templates and tailor your needs to.


Well, the thing is that I don’t have real trustworthy training programs. Do you maybe have links to them?


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 1, 2022)

There's this thing called Google that works really well.....

Search for PPL, 5/3/1, bro split, hypertrophy training, etc.  Lots of stuff out there.


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2022)

Hardestworker2002 said:


> Well, the thing is that I don’t have real trustworthy training programs. Do you maybe have links to them?


Are you a volume guy, or an intensity of effort guy? Meaning do you like to do many somewhat hard sets, but none to true failure, or fewer sets but they're all-out to failure and beyond?


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Mar 1, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> There's this thing called Google that works really well.....


Yess I am aware of that. 
But when I Google I get a lot of junk, therefore I ask you guys because you are more trustworthy.


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Mar 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> Are you a volume guy, or an intensity of effort guy? Meaning do you like to do many somewhat hard sets, but none to true failure, or fewer sets but they're all-out to failure and beyond?


I prefer volume, but switching to intensity for a while is also fine for me


----------



## Trendkill (Mar 1, 2022)

Hardestworker2002 said:


> Yess I am aware of that.
> But when I Google I get a lot of junk, therefore I ask you guys because you are more trustworthy.


There is tremendous value in doing your own research and experimenting with different training styles.  That is how most of us here learned how to train and figure out what works.  You can find several reputable training methods online such as the ones I referenced above.  Read about them, ask questions about them, test them out for a few months.  Find what you like, how your body responds best.


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Mar 1, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> There is tremendous value in doing your own research and experimenting with different training styles.  That is how most of us here learned how to train and figure out what works.  You can find several reputable training methods online such as the ones I referenced above.  Read about them, ask questions about them, test them out for a few months.  Find what you like, how your body responds best.


The thing also is that I find a lot of different splits, but no ‘real’ workouts with excercises


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2022)

As just an example, here's a quick generic PPL program I wrote for more of a volume guy.

I'm not saying that YOU should do this, as it's generic and doesn't have specific exercises laid out tailored for YOU, nor specific days laid out, but if you find something that looks similar and you like it, it's more than likely fine.

There's a reason I put everything where I did, and why I picked certain movement patterns....

Push:
-Flat Press, 3x6-8
-Overhead/High Incline Press, 3x8-12
-Mid Inc Press, 3x12-15
-Lateral Delt Exercise, 3x15-20
-Triceps, 1-2 exercises, 2-3 sets each

Pull:
-Overhead Pulldown, 3x8-12
-Chest Supported Horizontal Row, different grip from 1st exercise, 3x8-12
-Deadlifts, 3x5-8, or Bentover Barbell Rows, 3x6-10
-Rear Delt Exercise, 3x15-20
-Biceps, 1-2 exercises, 2-3 sets each

Legs:
-Seated/Lying Leg Curls, 3x6-10
-Leg Extensions, 3x10-15
-Squat Pattern Exercise, 3x8-12
-Leg Press or Lunge Variation, 3x15-20
-Calfs, 1-2 exercises, 2-3 sets each


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Mar 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> As just an example, here's a quick generic PPL program I wrote for more of a volume guy.
> 
> I'm not saying that YOU should do this, as it's generic and doesn't have specific exercises laid out tailored for YOU, nor specific days laid out, but if you find something that looks similar and you like it, it's more than likely fine.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! 
How would you suggest turning this into a 5 day program? 
Would you be willing to make a routine specifically for me?


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Mar 1, 2022)

Muchísimo volume hombre


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Mar 1, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Muchísimo volume hombre


How would you adjust it?


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2022)

Hardestworker2002 said:


> Thank you very much!
> How would you suggest turning this into a 5 day program?
> Would you be willing to make a routine specifically for me?


You'd just rotate a PPL over 5 days, could have a separate A+B days for each if you preferred. 

No, because nobody ever follows anything I give them, they ALWAYS want to add in their own changes, most of which are counterproductive.


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Mar 1, 2022)

Ah like that!
But would I not do the same excercises to often then? Or does that not stall muscle growth? 


Oh that’s too bad, I would be happy to follow one of your plans.
Do you maybe have multiple plans that you created in the past, that you are willing to share?


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> You'd just rotate a PPL over 5 days, could have a separate A+B days for each if you preferred.
> 
> No, because nobody ever follows anything I give them, they ALWAYS want to add in their own changes, most of which are counterproductive.


That’s why I don’t write programs for people anymore.  They always change/add shit and then get mad that the program doesn’t do they wanted it to.

Like bro, you swapped all of the compound movements out for isolation fluff exercises and you’re wondering why you aren’t getting stronger…. Give your head a shake. 

Every fucking time.


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> That’s why I don’t write programs for people anymore.  They always change/add shit and then get mad that the program doesn’t do they wanted it to.
> 
> Like bro, you swapped all of the compound movements out for isolation fluff exercises and you’re wondering why you aren’t getting stronger…
> 
> Every fucking time.


Yup!!!


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Mar 1, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> That’s why I don’t write programs for people anymore.  They always change/add shit and then get mad that the program doesn’t do they wanted it to.
> 
> Like bro, you swapped all of the compound movements out for isolation fluff exercises and you’re wondering why you aren’t getting stronger…. Give your head a shake.
> 
> Every fucking time.


Thats too bad… 
Would you maybe share some routines that you previously wrote? 

I would really follow you program, but I don’t know how to make you believe that hahah


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 1, 2022)

You guys got him on this but I'll just say he needs to ditch flat barbell bench for his goals, I'd have him switch between incline, decline and hammers.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 1, 2022)

He'd get more from crossovers then flat barbell.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 1, 2022)

Hardestworker2002 said:


> Ah like that!
> But would I not do the same excercises to often then? Or does that not stall muscle growth?
> 
> 
> ...


Read through here 






						Nutrition and training videos and articles
					

This thread is for videos and articles about nutrition and training. Information to discuss and educate.



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> You guys got him on this but I'll just say he needs to ditch flat barbell bench for his goals, I'd have him switch between incline, decline and hammers.


I never liked flat barbell bench, always preferred slight incline DBs or a good converging machine press.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> I never liked flat barbell bench, always preferred slight incline DBs or a good converging machine press.


Long time powerlifter, that movement did shit to develop chest.


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Mar 1, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> You guys got him on this but I'll just say he needs to ditch flat barbell bench for his goals, I'd have him switch between incline, decline and hammers.


What do you mean exactly. You like the workout except the flat barbell bench?


----------



## CJ (Mar 1, 2022)

Quick Google search, (I just skimmed the articles), of other examples of PPL splits... 






						Coolcicada 6 Day PPL Spreadsheet (2022) - Lift Vault
					

The Coolcicada PPL is a popular 6 day PPL  that originated from a BodyBuilding.com forum member. The original thread is here. It has since gained great notoriety as an effective program for building strength and muscular development in many lifters. As it is a PPL, it is a flexible template that...




					liftvault.com
				












						The Best "Push Pull Legs" Routine For Muscle Growth (Based On Science)
					

Learn how to make use of the most effective muscle-building routines: the push pull legs split, where you split your major muscle groups into 3 workouts.




					builtwithscience.com
				









						The Push/Pull/Legs Routine for Muscle Gains | Aston University
					






					www.aston.ac.uk
				












						The “Push Pull Legs” PPL Workout Routine - Online Personal Trainer & Diet and Nutrition Coaching
					

The push pull legs (PPL) routines is one of the best workouts to gain muscle and strength. The PPL is flexible to your goals.




					advancedbodymetrics.com
				




There are plenty of YouTube videos too, but I didn't have the time to watch them.


----------



## blundig (Mar 1, 2022)

Hardestworker2002 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I created my own workout plan, and I would like to get some feedback from you guys!
> First some general information about me: I’m a 20 year old male, I train for about 4 years, my goal is hypertophy (specifically get a wider back and increase arm size) and I’m a natural (so please consider that).
> ...


And were you doing those exercises in that order?  What about diet?


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 1, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Long time powerlifter, that movement did shit to develop chest.


There are better alternatives for sure. 

Unless you’re specifically training your bench press, the barbell bench press isn’t a fantastic exercise.  Dumbbells are more natural feeling and are way nicer on the shoulders.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 1, 2022)

Hardestworker2002 said:


> Thats too bad…
> Would you maybe share some routines that you previously wrote?
> 
> I would really follow you program, but I don’t know how to make you believe that hahah


When designing a program , the most important consideration is “what is the purpose of this program and what do I want it to accomplish with it?”

Every movement you add and every rep and set should have a purpose. If you don’t know why something is in your program and can’t explain the purpose of it,  take it out.

For now, I’d just stick with PHUL, 531 or a generic PPL. Learning to program takes time and if you do it wrong the result will actually be a downgrade over a pre made program.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 1, 2022)

I actually grew best when I dropped barbell movements altogether.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> You'd just rotate a PPL over 5 days, could have a separate A+B days for each if you preferred.
> 
> No, because nobody ever follows anything I give them, they ALWAYS want to add in their own changes, most of which are counterproductive.


So bitter, much mad 🤣


----------



## Send0 (Mar 1, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> There are better alternatives for sure.
> 
> Unless you’re specifically training your bench press, the barbell bench press isn’t a fantastic exercise.  Dumbbells are more natural feeling and are way nicer on the shoulders.


Unless you have my shoulders; in which case everything feels like absolute ass 😅. My push day sucks, but I still grind through it as best I can.

Ill probably suck it up and get acomioplasty towards the end of the year.


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 1, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> There are better alternatives for sure.
> 
> Unless you’re specifically training your bench press, the barbell bench press isn’t a fantastic exercise.  Dumbbells are more natural feeling and are way nicer on the shoulders.


They work stabilizers more too.


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Mar 2, 2022)

blundig said:


> And were you doing those exercises in that order?  What about diet?


I was planning to yes.

Currently in a bulk


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Mar 2, 2022)

Hardestworker2002 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I created my own workout plan, and I would like to get some feedback from you guys!
> First some general information about me: I’m a 20 year old male, I train for about 4 years, my goal is hypertophy (specifically get a wider back and increase arm size) and I’m a natural (so please consider that).
> ...


What do you guys think of this program: 









						Push Pull Legs 6 Day Split For Strength And Hypertrophy - The Fitness Phantom
					

Push Pull Legs 6 Day Split For Strength And Hypertrophy - Day 1 Push Workout- Chest, Shoulders, Triceps, Day 2 Pull Workout- Back, Biceps, Forearms, Day 3 Leg Workout- Quads, Hamstrings, Calves, Gluteus, Core




					thefitnessphantom.com


----------



## Skullcrusher (Mar 2, 2022)

ExRx.net : Weight Training Workout Templates
					






					exrx.net


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Mar 2, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> ExRx.net : Weight Training Workout Templates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!
What do you think about this one: https://thefitnessphantom.com/push-pull-legs-6-day-split-for-strength-and-hypertrophy/


----------



## Skullcrusher (Mar 2, 2022)

Hardestworker2002 said:


> Thanks!
> What do you think about this one: https://thefitnessphantom.com/push-pull-legs-6-day-split-for-strength-and-hypertrophy/


It's not bad but the best workout is the one you create yourself because you can make it suit your needs.

There are instructions at the bottom of the page at that link I posted.

Choose a split, choose a muscle, choose a lift...not too difficult.


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Mar 2, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> It's not bad but the best workout is the one you create yourself because you can make it suit your needs.
> 
> There are instructions at the bottom of the page at that link I posted.
> 
> Choose a split, choose a muscle, choose a lift...not too difficult.


Thanks!
However, I don’t see anything about sets and reps. How about that?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Mar 2, 2022)

Hardestworker2002 said:


> Thanks!
> However, I don’t see anything about sets and reps. How about that?


Sets and reps depend on your goals and where you are at in your training.

Read this post from my journal...






						Skullcrusher 2.0
					

Wednesday - 02-23-22 Focus = Legs Weight = 203.2 lbs  Barbell Squat 225 lbs - 5 x 10  Leg Extension 150 lbs - 5 x 10  Leg Curl 75 lbs - 5 x 10  Cable Standing Calf Raise 75 lbs - 5 x 10



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Mar 2, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Sets and reps depend on your goals and where you are at in your training.
> 
> Read this post from my journal...
> 
> ...


Well hypertrophy is the goal. I read your post, very nice! But what about sets?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Mar 2, 2022)

Hardestworker2002 said:


> Well hypertrophy is the goal. I read your post, very nice! But what about sets?



Whatever you feel is enough or roughly...

Beginner 3 sets per lift
Intermediate 4 sets per lift
Advanced 5 sets per lift

Then there are bigger compound lifts like bench, squat, deadlift, which many do more than 5 sets on.

You can also choose to do more compound sets than isolated sets, up to you.


----------



## CJ (Mar 2, 2022)

Hardestworker2002 said:


> What do you guys think of this program:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's junk. It's too much. Doing 3-4 sets of 10 exercises per workout, 6 workouts per week, is simply junk volume. You'll wind up just simply going through the motions, and not progressing. 

You're looking at 2 hours in the gym, 6 days per week, with that program.


----------



## Hardestworker2002 (Mar 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> It's junk. It's too much. Doing 3-4 sets of 10 exercises per workout, 6 workouts per week, is simply junk volume. You'll wind up just simply going through the motions, and not progressing.
> 
> You're looking at 2 hours in the gym, 6 days per week, with that program.



Thanks for the feedback! 
Do you maybe have a better routine that you can share?


----------



## CJ (Mar 2, 2022)

Hardestworker2002 said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> Do you maybe have a better routine that you can share?


I've already shared about 5-6 with you. 

Stop looking for the magic program. Pick something sensible, and put 100% of your effort into it. 

That, paired with proper nutrition, sleep, and lifestyle, will give you the results you're looking for.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Mar 2, 2022)

I have never seen any skinny guys in a strongman competition.

Seen some fat ones though.

Food is super important to get bigger. 

15 to 20 sets per workout is enough and equal to about one hour.

A little under or over is okay, just a general guideline.

Focus on quality instead of quantity.


----------

